# Evolution Series presents Chronicles Brass & Wood **Special promo $139 ends 48hrs**



## pulse (Aug 30, 2021)

*Evolution Series presents Chronicles Brass and Wood*

In collaboration with multi-instrumentalists Dane Laboyrie and Mark Taylor we introduce this chapter of inspiring sounds. With state-of-the-art equipment, a world-class scoring stage we recorded a baritone saxophone, tenor saxophone, clarinet, flugelhorn and trumpet. This combination of movement and textural based performances evokes a raw and human quality. The end result is a library that projects charm and grit ready to liven up your next project.

*Product Highlights:*

- Modern clean UI
- Movement and textural-based performances
- Multiple sustain and short note motions tempo synced to your DAW
- Multiple textural-based performances
- Instruments' practical range sampled for all techniques
- Performances that have a raw and human quality
- Clarinet / Saxophone / Trumpet / Flugelhorn
- Recorded with state-of-the-art equipment at a world-class scoring stage
- All samples at 48khz 24bit
- 20GB Library (Compressed)










*Sound Overview Raw and Uncut*




*Snapshot Combination Highlights*




*General Interface Overview*




*Interview with Mark Taylor*




*Interview with Dane Laboyrie*




*Grandpa's On The Move (Audio Demo)*




For more information please go to www.evolutionseries.com

We would love for you to connect with us on facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/evoseries

For the latest news, updates and deals please sign up to our newsletter:

https://www.evolutionseries.com/newsletter-sign-up


Evolution Series is a developer of extraordinary sample libraries for composers and producers. Their World Percussion virtual instrument took over 4 years to develop and has become the benchmark for outstanding and finest world drums. Their instruments are used by A-list composers all around the globe. A small team driven by the passion to explore new ways to solve musical problems. Ultimately with one goal in mind to make unique and exciting instruments that inspire creativity.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 30, 2021)

Is there an upgrade path from the original version?

.


----------



## pulse (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi Jack thanks for asking. This is a brand new product line... something totally different from us. So in other words there is nothing to upgrade from. All will be revealed soon


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 31, 2021)

Can we change in realtime the velocity of the MIDIbits?

.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks interesting


----------



## pulse (Aug 31, 2021)

Jack Weaver said:


> Can we change in realtime the velocity of the MIDIbits?
> 
> .


Hi Jack from memory you can only do this with velocity pressure. You can't use a mod wheel to do this. For example if you press the key softly the groove will play the lower velocity drum hits vs if you play loudly it will use the loader drum hits.


----------



## pulse (Aug 31, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> Looks interesting


Thanks mate


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 31, 2021)

pulse said:


> Hi Jack from memory you can only do this with velocity pressure. You can't use a mod wheel to do this. For example if you press the key softly the groove will play the lower velocity drum hits vs if you play loudly it will use the loader drum hits.


So you can't choose to accent one note or part of a MIDIbit? Is your only choice to make the whole MIDibit louder or softer as a whole?

.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 31, 2021)

Is it being released on the 1st of September or...?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 31, 2021)

…or was it released on January 9th? 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## holywilly (Aug 31, 2021)

This definitely sounds very very NICE!


----------



## pulse (Aug 31, 2021)

Jack Weaver said:


> So you can't choose to accent one note or part of a MIDIbit? Is your only choice to make the whole MIDibit louder or softer as a whole?
> 
> .


I would say if you want more tweak-ability you can drag the midi groove(s) from the World Percussion folder to your DAW then adjust the groove to your liking


----------



## pulse (Aug 31, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Is it being released on the 1st of September or...?


Released


----------



## pulse (Aug 31, 2021)

holywilly said:


> This definitely sounds very very NICE!



Many thanks  btw you beat me to it lol 

I've updated the original post with the release information


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 31, 2021)

pulse said:


> I would say if you want more tweak-ability you can drag the midi groove(s) from the World Percussion folder to your DAW then adjust the groove to your liking


Perfect, that’s what I was hoping for!

Love the vid of walkthroughs of all the instruments. Sounds great. 

.


----------



## pulse (Aug 31, 2021)

Jack Weaver said:


> Perfect, that’s what I was hoping for!
> 
> Love the vid of walkthroughs of all the instruments. Sounds great.
> 
> .


Thanks Jack happy to help and appreciate the kind words regarding the sounds


----------



## Marsen (Sep 1, 2021)

I really love the sound.


----------



## pulse (Sep 1, 2021)

Marsen said:


> I really love the sound.


Thanks so much. It's always easy to make things sound good when you have amazing musicians


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 1, 2021)

When does the introductory price end? (I always ask this question when it's not mentioned in the announcements.)


----------



## pulse (Sep 1, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> When does the introductory price end? (I always ask this question when it's not mentioned in the announcements.)


Hey Richard we will keep it going for 3 weeks


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 1, 2021)

Can you route the sound of the individual instruments to different Kontakt outputs?


----------



## pulse (Sep 1, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Can you route the sound of the individual instruments to different Kontakt outputs?


Hey Michel at this stage it is not possible to do this as we were trying to simplify the whole UI experience. If there is enough interest in this feature it would be something to look into for a future update. We have big plans for the Chronicles series of instruments so we are always listening to users feedback 
On a general note as you can load individual instruments with in Brass & Wood I would consider loading individual instances of Kontakt for each instrument you which to be seperate.

Hope that helps


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 1, 2021)

pulse said:


> Hey Michel at this stage it is not possible to do this as we were trying to simplify the whole UI experience. If there is enough interest in this feature it would be something to look into for a future update. We have big plans for the Chronicles series of instruments so we are always listening to users feedback
> On a general note as you can load individual instruments with in Brass & Wood I would consider loading individual instances of Kontakt for each instrument you which to be seperate.
> 
> Hope that helps


No problem. It's not a dealbraker anyway and I already thought of that workaround. It would only be of use if I would send it to someone else to mix, because I am a lazy mixer myself and probably wouldn't bother with it anyway.

Curious what the rest of the series is going to bring. I for one am glad that you started with this small woodwinds & brass ensemble.

And I applaud you for simplifying the UI experience. Always nice to be able to focus on the instrument itself instead of the manual.


----------



## pulse (Sep 2, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> No problem. It's not a dealbraker anyway and I already thought of that workaround. It would only be of use if I would send it to someone else to mix, because I am a lazy mixer myself and probably wouldn't bother with it anyway.
> 
> Curious what the rest of the series is going to bring. I for one am glad that you started with this small woodwinds & brass ensemble.
> 
> And I applaud you for simplifying the UI experience. Always nice to be able to focus on the instrument itself instead of the manual.


Thanks Michel  It was definitely great to work on a library outside of our normal World Series... that said we will be presenting some cool worldly inspiration in the next chronicles series. Lots of inspiring stuff ahead! As for the UI.. it was really quite a journey believe it or not we did a version 1 of the UI... spent ages on it then right at the last minute we decided it was too busy and started from scratch (poor scripter!!). It was a hard decision to make but I feel it was the right one to keep things clean and simple. The reality is that this instrument might seem simple on the outside but behind the scenes there is a lot going on. It was a true juggling act trying to find the right amount of useful features with out over complicating things lol End of the day we are always learning through out experiences


----------



## dnblankedelman (Sep 2, 2021)

I wanted to leave one quick comment because I was surprised by something with this library.

There are certain sounds and timbres that I find really attractive and will trigger an immediate impulse buy. This library has them in spades and I've been enjoying my purchase of it ever since I heard them in the walkthrough. The instruments are phenomenally well recorded.

The one thing I was surprised by was this is the first library where I really noticed my tiny 25-key keyboard (didn't have lots of space on my desk when I picked it up) was a real detriment. One of the things that makes this lib so special (and I'm guessing is kind of the point of it) is how tremendously good the several instruments blend together when played at the same time.

I'm finding it a little hard to trigger multiple instruments together because they are (appropriately) spread across a full-sized keyboard. I realize I can trigger different instruments separately (and/or just layer them in the DAW), it is just not as fun as being able to play them together in real-time. Guess I need a bigger keyboard...


----------



## lzcmusic (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello, will the World Percussion GUI be updated? And NKS support


----------



## pulse (Sep 3, 2021)

lzcmusic said:


> Hello, will the World Percussion GUI be updated? And NKS support


Hey Izcmusic with out saying too much... we are putting a lot of resources into our back catalogue including world percussion  lots happening behind the scenes. Sorry to sound mysterious but trust me we are working on it


----------



## pulse (Sep 3, 2021)

dnblankedelman said:


> I wanted to leave one quick comment because I was surprised by something with this library.
> 
> There are certain sounds and timbres that I find really attractive and will trigger an immediate impulse buy. This library has them in spades and I've been enjoying my purchase of it ever since I heard them in the walkthrough. The instruments are phenomenally well recorded.
> 
> ...


wow thanks so much for you wonderful feedback! It makes me so happy that you are enjoying the sounds! It really was a labour of love this library... exciting to finally get it out into the world  
I would definitely recommend a bigger keyboard... I use an 88 key myself and it's so much fun to play! I can understand the wide spread making it harder to play on smaller keyboards. Due to the concept of the instrument I really wanted to stay true to the instruments range. Either-way we are always listening to user feedback and open to suggestions to make our instruments more flexible


----------



## dnblankedelman (Sep 3, 2021)

pulse said:


> Due to the concept of the instrument I really wanted to stay true to the instruments range.


Oh, totally agree. I hope my feedback made it clear that this decision made perfect sense to me. 

I hadn't thought before about how the default equipment owned by a creator might shape the instrument they will make. It might be interesting for you to try this on a smaller keyboard for a bit and see how it changes the experience of the instrument. I suspect no one makes an "only use this if you have 88 keys" product, but maybe implicit assumptions do creep in?

That being said, it occurred to me that it might be neat to have a patch that triggered multiple instruments off the same keys (dunno if octaves or some other mapping would work?). And then right after that it occurred to me it might be fun to see what I could do with a tool like divismate to change the mapping between what I play and what gets triggered by your library. Next time I get a spare moment, I'll try that out


----------



## pulse (Sep 4, 2021)

dnblankedelman said:


> Oh, totally agree. I hope my feedback made it clear that this decision made perfect sense to me.
> 
> I hadn't thought before about how the default equipment owned by a creator might shape the instrument they will make. It might be interesting for you to try this on a smaller keyboard for a bit and see how it changes the experience of the instrument. I suspect no one makes an "only use this if you have 88 keys" product, but maybe implicit assumptions do creep in?
> 
> That being said, it occurred to me that it might be neat to have a patch that triggered multiple instruments off the same keys (dunno if octaves or some other mapping would work?). And then right after that it occurred to me it might be fun to see what I could do with a tool like divismate to change the mapping between what I play and what gets triggered by your library. Next time I get a spare moment, I'll try that out


Totally it is all great ideas and I appreciate the feedback. I take it as a positive  I'll make note of this. I guess I am so use to the 88 keys that I should remember that not everyone uses that many lol. That said I would highly recommend one


----------



## pulse (Sep 7, 2021)

Another little demo


----------



## pulse (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi All just a friendly heads up that the special promo price will be ending in 48 hours


----------



## Soundbed (Oct 5, 2021)

Very nice demos.


----------



## pulse (Oct 5, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Very nice demos.


Thanks 🙏 I had lots of fun creating them


----------



## makimakimusic (Jul 25, 2022)

Here is something I wanted to try for a long time. In this video, I try to blend Chronicles Brass & Wood with Sonokinetic's Noir and a bunch of other instruments. The idea is to see if Brass & Wood can fit into a typical Film Noir soundscape.


Hope you'll like it.


----------



## pulse (Jul 26, 2022)

makimakimusic said:


> Here is something I wanted to try for a long time. In this video, I try to blend Chronicles Brass & Wood with Sonokinetic's Noir and a bunch of other instruments. The idea is to see if Brass & Wood can fit into a typical Film Noir soundscape.
> 
> 
> Hope you'll like it.



Great work! It really is nice to hear it blending with Noir. Cool Film Noir vibes there!


----------

